# Bike Festival/FREE Swap Meet, Abita Springs LA June 18th



## JOEL (Jun 8, 2011)

The annual bicycle festival in Abita Springs Louisiana will be Saturday June 18th. This is a well established event that draws a large and unique crowd. You can sell for free and it is a good place to sell accumulated parts and ordinary bikes as well as antiques. I plan to be there this year with some show pieces and bike junque to sell. Hope to see you there!!!


http://abitamysteryhouse.com/bikefest.htm


----------



## JOEL (Jun 16, 2011)

This Saturday !!!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 19, 2011)

A few pictures...


----------



## JOEL (Jun 19, 2011)

And some more...


----------

